# Jobs in Spain



## tonyhay (Sep 7, 2009)

Where are the best places to look for a job in Spain?

Are there any internet sites, newsapapers, etc that people use 

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi There!
You can try
InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo
or
Trovit Empleo, buscador de ofertas de empleo, ofertas de trabajo
or search out the local paers for the area you're interested in.
On the down side you might want to look at this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/28788-unemployment-uk-spain.html
sorry!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyhay said:


> Where are the best places to look for a job in Spain?
> 
> Are there any internet sites, newsapapers, etc that people use
> 
> Thanks


The Sur in English classified section, Friday Ad to name two. But there isnt much over here at the mo and what there is tends to be given by word of mouth without the need to advertise

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

tonyhay said:


> Where are the best places to look for a job in Spain?
> 
> Are there any internet sites, newsapapers, etc that people use
> 
> Thanks


That would depend on whether you spoke Spanish or not. If you don't your chances of paid emploment are almost zero. If you do, Spain has 19% unemployment so it is still tough 


Good Luck


----------



## nixie (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi there!

Sorry to butt in on your thread but as its on jobs i thought i would ask. Whats the situation with outdoor sports/activities? Are they suffering like the other industries?

Thanx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nixie said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Sorry to butt in on your thread but as its on jobs i thought i would ask. Whats the situation with outdoor sports/activities? Are they suffering like the other industries?
> 
> Thanx



I guess the simpla answer would be yes! As tourism is supposedly down and people arent spending as much money, I doubt its a good market to go into right now? But who knows if you have an idea thats not been explored yet???

Jo xx


----------



## nixie (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh im not thinking off setting up a bussiness lol Not nearly rich enough for that  Me an my partner both work for a paintball site and know that there are litterally hundreds in spain (also some tournaments are played on the beach). We were just thinking that as all english teams go to train over there and go on a lot of paintball hols there for training, maybe that would be an idea. Just throwing ideas around at the mo, so thought i would ask. Oh and we are both fluent in spanish  Always a plus!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Near to me there were several Paintball areas - many have now died a death UNLESS they offer other stuff like QUADS, ARCHERY etc. 

Generally the GC lean on town Mayors to close them too UNLESS they are very rural. All those I know are generally run by folk with "unusable" rural fincas - and run by their family plus maybe club volunteers. The hike in land prices saw off those "odd little patches of land".

With even the Govermnent admitting that unemployment will hit 20% next year - my guess is it could be tough to find anything.


----------

